# Why Is It?



## Billh50 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why is it when I start a simple task I have to do something else before I can do it ?
I started to mill an extension for my lathe. The drill press bearings didn't sound too good so now I have to rebuild the spindle first.
Now that I have to rebuild the spindle I have to now clean off the big bench so I have room to work on it.
Well now that I have to clean off the big bench I need some more storage.
So guess what I need to do now ?

Does it ever end ?


----------



## stupoty (Apr 4, 2016)

no , but it's kinda fun 

Stuart


----------



## michael.kitko (Apr 4, 2016)

LOL...no it doesn't. Same crap here...all the time...

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 4, 2016)

I was thinking of getting rid of the big bench. But then I figure if I did I would just end up with a pile on the floor. 
Beginning to think I just can't win.


----------



## TommyD (Apr 4, 2016)

I see I'm not alone. I seem to get off on tangents everytime I start to do something new, something always needs to be done before the task begins.


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 13, 2016)

Well I got the big table cleared off so I can work on the drill press. It's an old walker turner 900 series 15". Anyway, got it apart. was looking at the spindle and I noticed some up and down play. well it seems someone in the past had this apart and forgot to put the retaining collar on top of the top bearing. So it worked it's way up the shaft causing the shaft to have play. I lightly pushed the bearing down on the shaft to eliminate the play and the bearings feel fine and now there is no up and down play in the spindle.
So guess I need to get a collar to keep the bearing where it needs to be.
Did find one other thing I didn't like though. The spindle is .005 smaller than the hole in the housing. I would have liked it to be a bit closer fit. But it is just a drill press.
But due to very limited funds I guess I will just finish cleaning things up and repainting before putting back together.


----------



## kvt (Apr 13, 2016)

Its just a vicious cycle,   unless we purchase all new things,   well even then,  Purchase upgrade do something then upgrade it or something else.   Oh almost forgot about the fact that we are tool junkies so we have to contantly rearrange where we can find places to put them and the projects for them.  Oh well it is a vicious cycle.


----------



## steve323 (Apr 14, 2016)

I had a fully configured wood shop almost 2 years ago and my wife got a crazy idea to move to a different neighborhood.  I am still trying to set up workbenches.  Some of my tools have never been fired up in 2 years. 

I usually set a goal of completing a single task per weekend.  Last weekend I connected the fence on my router table.  It was a 1 hour job that took me an entire day because of a few minor distractions along the way.  It's a good thing that I enjoy going out to the garage and just tinkering.

Steve


----------



## rmack898 (Apr 15, 2016)

The whole process of one thing leading to another is what my wife and I call "Compounding"
So when she asks me why it took me 8 hours to do a 5 minute job, I just look at her and say "Compounding" and she completely understands.


----------

